# Essences in liquids



## Zebelial (24/11/16)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone has heard about using essences in eliquids. I am new to vaping but never heard of essences being used, only the normal concentrates.


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/11/16)

Zebelial said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has heard about using essences in eliquids. I am new to vaping but never heard of essences being used, only the normal concentrates.



Tried and didnt work out...essences has water which limits flavour transfer...the concentrates use PG which is the flavour transported


----------



## Zebelial (24/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Tried and didnt work out...essences has water which limits flavour transfer...the concentrates use PG which is the flavour transported


Im fully with you on that, and that is why this is not making sense to me the liquid i tried from a colleague that was using essence was really good, and the liquid was purple. And that is where i got lost LOL never seen a purple or blue e-liquid till recently


----------



## Soutie (24/11/16)

Zebelial said:


> Im fully with you on that, and that is why this is not making sense to me the liquid i tried from a colleague that was using essence was really good, and the liquid was purple. And that is where i got lost LOL never seen a purple or blue e-liquid till recently



There are a few Purple juices I have noticed. Boom! Juice Prpl is quite purple in the tank and I was playing around with a INW White grape and FA Grape concoord mix which also turned out pretty purple.


----------



## RichJB (24/11/16)

FA Reggae Night is apparently light blue.


----------



## Zebelial (24/11/16)

RichJB said:


> FA Reggae Night is apparently light blue.


Nice might need to play with that. And its a tobacco...AWESOME


----------



## RichJB (24/11/16)

Well, let's just say that it's smoked by many...


----------



## Zebelial (24/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Well, let's just say that it's smoked by many...


Rofl well in that case nvm not keen on that kind of tobacco or taste

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (24/11/16)

It's a weird flavour, people get different things from it, from what I've read. One bloke got a strong pine flavour, for eg. It's not something that has piqued my interest.


----------



## Zebelial (24/11/16)

RichJB said:


> It's a weird flavour, people get different things from it, from what I've read. One bloke got a strong pine flavour, for eg. It's not something that has piqued my interest.


Point taken. Will be sticking to inawera tobacco then 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------

